
Will Microsoft Teams brings more MS applications to Linux? - thelinuxuser
https://thelinuxuser.com/microsoft-teams-linux/
======
simonblack
My opinion is that Microsoft will, sometime in the future, "do an Apple".

Instead of having Linux as a mere subsystem, Microsoft will use Linux as the
base, and put a proprietary Windows GUI with apps over the top of it.

This is just like Apple did long ago. The Mac's OSX has a base of BSD UNIX
with Apple's own proprietary GUI desktop over the top of that.

Microsoft can then concentrate its own developers into making the best (and
profitable) 'Windows Experience' while leaving all the grunt work of
maintaining the nuts and bolts of the underlying Operating System to the Linux
developers.

------
gjvc
No. Electron might, but Teams itself likely won't.

[https://www.electronjs.org/](https://www.electronjs.org/)
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electron_(software_framework)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electron_\(software_framework\))

------
passthejoe
Visual Studio Code

